# What Misc. stuff do i need for my gun?



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

So I went today and did all the paperwork for my first HG and I should have my Ruger in 10 days.I've looked at cleaning kits because I will need one and am wondering what I want in a kit and what else I should pick up to in the way of incidentals?


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

What model Ruger did you go with? I own a Ruger SR9. My personal favorite thing for cleaning is a bore-snake. Usually you will have to buy that separate of the kits but there might be a few out there that have it included. Other than that you will want some gun rags (i use red mechanics rags, cheap), some cotton tips, solvent, oil, pistol cleaning rod ( i prefer 8" one piece, not the kind you screw together), and cleaning patches.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Ammo, targets?
A safe place to keep it.
a case or range bag for when you go shooting.
a set of ears or ear plugs for when you shoot
safety glasses

What is your intended use? CCW then you need a holster for that. Competition? For most you'll need extra clips, the proper holster for the game, clip holster perhaps


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Extra Mags.....and some more extra mags.....JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

for me

holster
armorers manual
tools to take it apart
small boxes or baggies to put parts in when i cant get it back together


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ...small boxes or baggies to put parts in when i cant get it back together


Hey, Ted, did you ever consider the humble muffin tin?
They have at least six separate cups, and some have eight. Each cup can be magnetized temporarily by merely adding a small magnet to it, so parts won't fly out when you hit it with your elbow. (Or you can stick a sheet of flexible magnet to the outside bottom of the entire tin.)
If you're working on a couple of different guns, you could dedicate one entire tin to one gun, because they're pretty cheap.
Whaddaya think?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, Ted, did you ever consider the humble muffin tin?
> They have at least six separate cups, and some have eight. Each cup can be magnetized temporarily by merely adding a small magnet to it, so parts won't fly out when you hit it with your elbow. (Or you can stick a sheet of flexible magnet to the outside bottom of the entire tin.)
> If you're working on a couple of different guns, you could dedicate one entire tin to one gun, because they're pretty cheap.
> Whaddaya think?


awesome idea....

i used to keep baggies and a gun box for every gun i was working on, when it wasnt on the bench, it was bagged, boxed and shelved.

i do use a magnetized bowl for my motorcycle parts, but half the stuff is plastic now so i just cut a hole in a 4 gallon plastic bucket, i sit on the lidded bucket and just toss the parts in the hole while i disassemble .....

i love good tips


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Eye and ear pro, always.
A good holster.
Buy two or three types of ammo, to see what it likes best.
At least two extra mags, if it's an auto, or two speed loaders for a revolver.
A good cleaning kit with the right caliber bore brush, and some sort of mat/towel, something to lay parts on while cleaning. I have a very thin, sort of carpet doormat, which keeps pins and springs from getting away.


----------



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends on if you have plans to engage in range activities now that you have decided to own a firearm. If your answer is yes then I would recommend you get some range gear....eye and ear protection, a good holster, a cap, a pair of sneakers or boots. You will also need a cleaning kit, some extra magazines and as was mentioned earlier, try two or three different brands of ammo to see which one feeds best in your firearm.

Have fun.


----------

